
PHP async framework Swoole reaches 100K req/sec on a 6-core machine - bufferoverflow
https://www.swoole.co.uk/benchmark
======
bufferoverflow
It's taken #4 place in the latest round of the framework benchmark:

[https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)

